# Delete program across network



## dvdluvver (Sep 7, 2004)

I am a BIG fan of MRV. (Incedentally, I just cannot justify the expense of a Series 3 TiVo until it does MRV with the Series 2's - I don't need to MRV HD material, just everything the S2 does). Anyway, we have a TiVo in the living room and one in the bedroom. One TiVo is for my wife to record on, and the other is for me. I'd love to be able to delete the show from the TiVo in the living room while having watched it in the bedroom. I'm one of those that deletes everything once it's watched to save room. If we can schedule a recording away from the box, why not be able to delete a program from another TiVo within your network?


----------



## mstbone67a (May 25, 2004)

i agree.. wife is watching her soaps from the basement tivo.. and needs to be able to delete them... 

I do know you can delete them via tivowebplus in the nowshowing section.
has anyone thought of this functionality inside the tivo?

It would be nice to be able to delete the deleted shows from in tivowebplus also.

thanks


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree that being able to remotely delete shows from another Tivo which appears at the bottom of the Now Playing list would be heaven. My Tivos are on three floors.

I'd also like to be able to access the To Do List on these remote Tivos to check that the Season Passes, etc., have programmed shows to record and no overlap or other problems have interferred.

A third wish on my list would be to be able to go into the Info button and check original play dates and other things to see which episode of a series it is or other informational data I'm spoiled by having when I'm sitting in front of the actual set.

But the new features we have recently are great!

Barbeedoll


----------



## mstbone67a (May 25, 2004)

I see someone created a script that will do Transfer and delete on "the other forum" 4th letter in alphabet.

Looks like it only has been tested with 2.5 and 7.2 software.


----------



## TivoFan247 (Aug 23, 2006)

I vote for the delete option across the network as well. It's annoying to have to walk through the house just to delete a program I don't want.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

This has been asked for for years, along with the ability to schedule shows or conflicts to another device. Replay TV had this many years ago.

Now we have a brand-new TiVo box, with a brand-new interface, that still does not have these features. <sigh>


----------

